# Settlement visa timeline (Nigerian applicants) post here



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):March 9th
Date biometrics taken:March 9th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th
On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
Date of documents dispatched: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

tunderule said:


> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person):March 9th
> Date biometrics taken:March 9th
> ...



I just tracked this.....

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service. 

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status GWFxxxxxxxx and date of birth
14/xx/19xx and found that there are no current updates.....


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

tunderule said:


> I just tracked this.....
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> ...


Are you sure that emailing the documents was the correct action to take? If you emailed them, I assume that they were scanned. I would have thought that all documents sent would have to be originals or certified copies. Maybe someone can correct me on this if I am wrong.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

flammable999 said:


> Are you sure that emailing the documents was the correct action to take? If you emailed them, I assume that they were scanned. I would have thought that all documents sent would have to be originals or certified copies. Maybe someone can correct me on this if I am wrong.


I went through the online contact us to track my application.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

tunderule said:


> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person):March 4th
> Date biometrics taken:March 9th
> ...



As of today Still no update!!!!! Kindly post your timeline here too...

Tracked with the Home office.... and here was the response.... 

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/19xx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect.

If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant. 

Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process.


Cant believe ...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tunderule said:


> As of today Still no update!!!!! Kindly post your timeline here too...
> 
> Tracked with the Home office.... and here was the response....
> 
> ...


What can't you believe? The information you have been receiving states that applications can take up to 12 weeks. Your online application was submitted on 4 March - so 7 weeks to date.

Your application is from Nigeria - notorious for fraudulent applications. As an example you are currently corresponding on this forum with a Nigerian who lived illegally in the UK for 5 years!

Sheesh........ talk about feeling entitled.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Crawford said:


> What can't you believe? The information you have been receiving states that applications can take up to 12 weeks. Your online application was submitted on 4 March - so 7 weeks to date.
> 
> Your application is from Nigeria - notorious for fraudulent applications. As an example you are currently corresponding on this forum with a Nigerian who lived illegally in the UK for 5 years!
> 
> Sheesh........ talk about feeling entitled.


Firstly, I never knew the forum is meant to judge people.... and tell me before you point accusing fingers at him why dont you tell us your own story.... Listen.. I dont judge people and this forum is meant to advice people; incase you lost your way in knowing the ethics of this forum.... advice and give experience.... 

Secondly, you saying Nigeria is known for notorious fraudulent applications.... can you show me your facts and Figures...

Every country is known for is bad and good... but some people tend to manage theirs and unfortunately most african dont... So before you point fingers and type... think proper.... 

I really dont want to say too much because of the rules of the forum so please if you dont have any thing wise to say ... go seat in the PUB...and LEARN FROM JOPPA and OTHERS maturity and commenting..

Lastly, i have every right to say cant believe this... you do not even know what i am feeling.... there is a saying that simple sentence can mean different meaning to different people.... 

I am a christian and one thing i know is forgiveness and though shall not judge..... so please and please dont ever ever judge me for commenting on someone thread ... you can look all through my thread and you will see i make my comment on everything i can help with....


----------



## ForteVille (Nov 11, 2013)

@Tunderule: I think you should exercise some patience.

@Crawford: 
While i agree that fraudulent applications are often submitted by Nigerians, I think you cant tar every Nigerian with the same brush! It's like saying all British people are children abusers, based on recent news in the media. I think comment like this are uncalled for and am sure Tunderule doesn't feel entitled either; it is just usual anxiety that most applicants express on this forum.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

ForteVille said:


> @Tunderule: I think you should exercise some patients.
> 
> @Crawford:
> While i agree that fraudulent applications are often submitted by Nigerians, I think you cant tar every Nigerian with the same brush! It's like saying all British people are children abusers, based on recent news in the media. I think comment like this are uncalled for and am sure Tunderule doesn't feel entitled either; it is just usual anxiety that most applicants express on this forum.


NOTED and Thanks...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Let's all relax please. Tunderule you do need to be patient. As stated, because there have been problems with Nigerian applications in the past you should be prepared for it to take as long as it takes. 12 week processing time is business days and just a guideline not a guarantee.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

nyclon said:


> Let's all relax please. Tunderule you do need to be patient. As stated, because there have been problems with Nigerian applications in the past you should be prepared for it to take as long as it takes. 12 week processing time is business days and just a guideline not a guarantee.


Thank you nyclon... I am relaxed .. if you read my previous post .. i have stated in there saying i know it is 12 weeks and i was all patient... But the reason i said cant believe was because i was responding to someone post..... like shocked not in a complaining attitude. 

Thank you nyclon... Noted and thanks... But some people just need to learn...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tunderule said:


> Firstly, I never knew the forum is meant to judge people.... and tell me before you point accusing fingers at him why dont you tell us your own story.... Listen.. I dont judge people and this forum is meant to advice people; incase you lost your way in knowing the ethics of this forum.... advice and give experience....
> 
> Secondly, you saying Nigeria is known for notorious fraudulent applications.... can you show me your facts and Figures...
> 
> ...


Oh please..... me thinks you protest too much !!

Google Fraudulent/False documents Nigeria and there are numerous websites detailing the huge industry there is in Nigeria itself and by Nigerians in other parts of the world for false/fraudulent documents.

Hence why your application might take up to 12 weeks to process.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Oh please..... me thinks you protest too much !!
> 
> Google Fraudulent/False documents Nigeria and there are numerous websites detailing the huge industry there is in Nigeria itself and by Nigerians in other parts of the world for false/fraudulent documents.
> 
> Hence why your application might take up to 12 weeks to process.


Let's dial it down a notch.


----------



## Mrjames (Apr 27, 2016)

@Crawford that's a bit stereotypical inni? I recently joined this forum as I need help with my wife's application. Just going through threads to get as much information and saw this one. It's not very fair to judge people based on stereotypes. I'm not from Nigeria and have no ties there, my dad is from Essex and my mum is from Ghana but one thing I do know is that Nigeria is a massive massive country with population three times that of UK. Yea for certain there is high fraud activities there but I don't think every Nigerian should pay the price for that. There are good people there too


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Except that Home Office profile applicants and subject applications from certain countries, based on past experience, to greater scrutiny and longer processing times. Recently all settlement applications from Nigeria have been processed at UKVI head office in Croydon, presumably to keep a close check with the backing of the resources of fraud-prevention and investigative units.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello Joppa, 

did you say croydon, the recent application submitted was sent to Sheffield not croydon. is this a recent update joppa? thanks




Joppa said:


> Except that Home Office profile applicants and subject applications from certain countries, based on past experience, to greater scrutiny and longer processing times. Recently all settlement applications from Nigeria have been processed at UKVI head office in Croydon, presumably to keep a close check with the backing of the resources of fraud-prevention and investigative units.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Joppa check this attachment ; it is for West africa application to buttress the point i made earlier that Nigeria applications are sent to Sheffield not Croydon..




Joppa said:


> Except that Home Office profile applicants and subject applications from certain countries, based on past experience, to greater scrutiny and longer processing times. Recently all settlement applications from Nigeria have been processed at UKVI head office in Croydon, presumably to keep a close check with the backing of the resources of fraud-prevention and investigative units.


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello, am new on here and this is my timeframe 

Country applying from : Nigeria 
Type of visa applied for : settlement -marriage (priority) 
Date application submitted online or in person : 18th of April 
Date biometric was taken ; 20th of April 
Date application got to uk border office : 25th of April 
Date of acknowledgement of application :25th of April 
Visa processing office : Sheffield 
Decision has been made email : waiting 
Documents dispatched : waiting 
Documents received : waiting


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whether Sheffield or Croydon, my argument still stands. The important thing is applications are processed in UK with all the backup facilities available. Often cases are actually processed in Croydon transferred from Sheffield, especially for complicated or doubtful ones, as Croydon has dedicated investigative units.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

I do not think nigerians are allowed to submit priority for settlement visa. this is on the TLS site (NOTE: Priority Visa (Settlement), Super Priority Visa service, Prime Time Appointments, and Passport Passback are not available in the Nigeria.) Go to add value services and you will see it there.. after you have signed into your page..

Lets Hope and pray they get yours done ....IJN stay positive..




kaylix06 said:


> Hello, am new on here and this is my timeframe
> 
> Country applying from : Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for : settlement -marriage (priority)
> ...


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Well Joppa i do not disagree with cases you mentioned as being transferred.... Just wanted to make you see the statement you made (*Recently all settlement applications from Nigeria have been processed at UKVI head office in Croydon*) which was why i disagreed with you. I was not trying to argue with you since you mentioned again about your arguement stands.... 

I respect your views a lot but on the above i disagree... 

For your last point *Often cases are actually processed in Croydon transferred from Sheffield, especially for complicated or doubtful ones, as Croydon has dedicated investigative units* I tend to agree with you definitely... on this. I guess we agree on something. 





Joppa said:


> Whether Sheffield or Croydon, my argument still stands. The important thing is applications are processed in UK with all the backup facilities available. Often cases are actually processed in Croydon transferred from Sheffield, especially for complicated or doubtful ones, as Croydon has dedicated investigative units.


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

@tunderule : I confirmed very well before making the payment , as I did it in the VAC centre in Ikeja .


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

Update :


tunderule said:


> I do not think nigerians are allowed to submit priority for settlement visa. this is on the TLS site (NOTE: Priority Visa (Settlement), Super Priority Visa service, Prime Time Appointments, and Passport Passback are not available in the Nigeria.) Go to add value services and you will see it there.. after you have signed into your page..
> 
> Lets Hope and pray they get yours done ....IJN stay positive..
> 
> ...


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

OK... that is good... am glad to hear that. But i saw it on the TLS site which was one of the reason we did not submit a priority. I am so happy for you ... I pray it will be a good news and great outcome... 




kaylix06 said:


> @tunderule : I confirmed very well before making the payment , as I did it in the VAC centre in Ikeja .


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

tunderule said:


> OK... that is good... am glad to hear that. But i saw it on the TLS site which was one of the reason we did not submit a priority.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got a decision has been made email just now .


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome!!!!! Good luck!!! you will hear good news ijn



kaylix06 said:


> I just got a decision has been made email just now .


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

Amen , I also pray yours comes out speedily ijn.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Amen to that.... thank you



kaylix06 said:


> Amen , I also pray yours comes out speedily ijn.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What used to happen was that applications made in Nigeria were transferred to Croydon (UKVI head office) for processing but now you send your applications direct to Sheffield. You are splitting hairs.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

LOL @ splitting hairs.. 

Okie dokie!!!! 



Joppa said:


> What used to happen was that applications made in Nigeria were transferred to Croydon (UKVI head office) for processing but now you send your applications direct to Sheffield. You are splitting hairs.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So what difference does it make when applications are looked at in Croydon or Sheffield? Both are part of the UKVI operations in UK with much greater resources than in Nigeria.


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

any news ?




kaylix06 said:


> @tunderule : I confirmed very well before making the payment , as I did it in the VAC centre in Ikeja .


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

None yet , Going to TLS on Monday as it would have been 4 days then so hopefully it is there . By Gods grace i should get the visa


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

OK... good luck... It will be positive news IJN....




kaylix06 said:


> None yet , Going to TLS on Monday as it would have been 4 days then so hopefully it is there . By Gods grace i should get the visa


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you very much , I'll update you as soon as I hear anything , and I pray that your wait would be over soon ijn.


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

update 

Country applying from : Nigeria 
Type of visa applied for : settlement -marriage (priority) 
Date application submitted online or in person : 18th of April 
Date biometric was taken ; 20th of April 
Date application got to uk border office : 25th of April 
Date of acknowledgement of application :25th of April 
Visa processing office : Sheffield 
Decision has been made email : 4th of May 2016 
Documents dispatched : 4th of May 2016 
Documents received : 9th of May 2016 (Approved )


----------



## kaylix06 (Apr 29, 2016)

kaylix06 said:


> update
> 
> Country applying from : Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for : settlement -marriage (priority)
> ...


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

WOW congrat.... am so so so happy for you ... congratulations !!!!! You just made my week ..



kaylix06 said:


> kaylix06 said:
> 
> 
> > update
> ...


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

UPDATE ON MY APPLICATION

VISA APPROVED !!!!

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):March 4th 2016
Date biometrics taken: March 9th 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th 2016
On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
Date of documents dispatched: DECISION MADE EMAIL FROM SHEFFIELD ( 27/05/2016) 
Date your visa was received: 02 JUN 2016
Date Visa was issued: 25 MAY 2016


AM SO SPEECHLESS!!!!!!! THANK GOD and everyone...


----------



## fidelis (May 25, 2016)

@ Tunderule, wow! congrats bro. I applied for my wife's settlement visa and currently awaiting decision from UKBA. Here's the timeline:

Country applying from : Nigeria
Type of visa applied for : Settlement -marriage (non-priority)
Date application submitted online or in person : 15th of May
Date biometric was taken ; 19th of May
Date application got to uk border office : 20th of May
Date of acknowledgement of application :25th of May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31st of May
Visa processing office : Sheffield
Decision has been made email : Waiting
Documents dispatched : Waiting
Documents received : Waiting


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you fidelis... 

it was a very long wait .. but i thank God... as you can see it took 12 weeks so you should prepare your body, soul and mind... because of the long wait... but bruv i will keep u in my prayers.. and i connect u to my outcome IJN.... 

You should be looking around august 8-12 

Good luck bruv.


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

I am day 57 today! Anxious.
Just told my wife to call UKVI today.
Waiting for her response!

Godwin.B


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

27/06/2016 - My wife informed me that of new status : Decision Made!
To wait for 3-4 days for documents to be returned.
Waiting for Email notification!
I hope for a positive decision!!!


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

it is well bruv.... I pray it is a good news for you!!! IJN





Godwin.B said:


> I am day 57 today! Anxious.
> Just told my wife to call UKVI today.
> Waiting for her response!
> 
> Godwin.B


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

Got email of decision taken today


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

Godwin.B said:


> Got email of decision taken today


How is IHS related to Visa being granted? Please share your experience.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Godwin.B said:


> How is IHS related to Visa being granted? Please share your experience.




If the visa is refused the IHS fee is refunded back which indicates refusal and in case there isn't any refund then it usually means a successful LTE application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Godwin 

Was your application successful?


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Godwin.B said:


> How is IHS related to Visa being granted? Please share your experience.


Hi Godwin 
Was your application successful?


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

I got a message this week that my documents are ready for collection at Teleperformance Ikeja. I should be in Lagos next week. I guess I will know the outcome then. Will let you know.


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

It's well ijn name brother!I too got my descion made yesterday and no ihs refund .It shall be well.


----------



## Ejmax (May 2, 2016)

Here's my Visa Timeline 

Country applying from: Nigeria 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Husband (Non-Priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 8th July 
Date biometrics taken: 11th July 
UKVI centre processing your application: Sheffield 
Date documents was delivered by courier to Sheffield: 14th July 
Date UKVI emailed to ask for TB certificate (which I failed to include initially): 23rd July 
Date TB certificate was received at Sheffield: 28th July 
Email received on decision: 29th September 
Date your visa was received: 5th October 

VISA GRANTED!!!


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi All,
Just coming back on after a long time...Previous application was refused. Majorly on FM. Preparing to try again.

Please Joppa I need explanation on Visa Application using Category B. I am the applicant (Man) I am still working overseas. My Wife is the Sponsor. She is settled in UK. My question concerning Category B is can my income (overseas - Nigeria) be used to satisfy the part 2 condition of Category B - saying that we must have earned GBP18,600 in the last 12 months prio to the date of application?

Thanks for your help.

Godwin.B


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

Godwin.B said:


> Hi All,
> Just coming back on after a long time...Previous application was refused. Majorly on FM. Preparing to try again.
> 
> Please Joppa I need explanation on Visa Application using Category B. I am the applicant (Man) I am still working overseas. My Wife is the Sponsor. She is settled in UK. My question concerning Category B is can my income (overseas - Nigeria) be used to satisfy the part 2 condition of Category B - saying that we must have earned GBP18,600 in the last 12 months prio to the date of application?
> ...


Hi All,

I applied again in February 2017. 
Visa was granted in May 2017.
Happy.


----------



## MR5 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello

I wonder if anyone else has experienced such a long waiting time as I have. 
Application, Biometrics and supporting documents all done in early March. 
On the 20th March we received the email that the application was being prepared for consideration and would take maximum 12 weeks or they would contact us to let us know if it will take longer. However when you check the government website for processing times it says within 90 working days.

Recently on the 15th of June the supporting documents were sent back to me but no email regarding a decision being made. I sent my husband to the office yesterday just to try his luck see if the passport was ready to be picked up and they just forgot to log it or email or whatever. Anyway no luck. His passport was not there.

I'm not sure what to think. They must have made a decision for them to return all the supporting documents right????

Over 3months now and still waiting for information. It has just been completely silent.

Has anyone experienced similar or can advice. 

Please help.


----------



## toksys (Mar 7, 2017)

just want to ask a quick question we are due to apply around september when my wife will be in a permanent job for 6month please i want to ask some question

1 my wife currently stays in a 3 bedroom flat with the landlord ,she rented one of the double room but it is small so she is planning on getting another double room in a shared apartment.want to know if a shared apartment is ok for us? and if yes will she need to get a property inspection or a tenancy agreement and letter from the landlord stating i can stay with her when i come will be ok?

2.i live and work in Lagos do i have to submit my bank statement from where i work or is not necessary since my wife bank statement as the sponsor is ok ? and if i have to how many month of bank statement will i have to submit 3 month or 6 month. i know my wife will have to submit 6 month bank statement .
your kind response will be appreciated


----------



## MR5 (Jun 24, 2017)

toksys said:


> just want to ask a quick question we are due to apply around september when my wife will be in a permanent job for 6month please i want to ask some question
> 
> 1 my wife currently stays in a 3 bedroom flat with the landlord ,she rented one of the double room but it is small so she is planning on getting another double room in a shared apartment.want to know if a shared apartment is ok for us? and if yes will she need to get a property inspection or a tenancy agreement and letter from the landlord stating i can stay with her when i come will be ok?
> 
> ...


TO answer your question as of when I did my husbands application earlier this year

1. Yes a shared apartment is fine as long as there is proof that she lives there and also proof showing agreement for you to also live there. Sounds like you're already doing all that. In regards to the property inspection I cannot comment as this was not needed in my case.

2. As long as your wife meets the financial criteria, your financial status is not needed. So no need for your bank statement. When you fill the application you will see that once you fill in the section with your wife's financial details it will guide you to skip all the other financial options.

Hope this helps and good luck xxx


----------



## toksys (Mar 7, 2017)

MR5 said:


> TO answer your question as of when I did my husbands application earlier this year
> 
> 1. Yes a shared apartment is fine as long as there is proof that she lives there and also proof showing agreement for you to also live there. Sounds like you're already doing all that. In regards to the property inspection I cannot comment as this was not needed in my case.
> 
> ...




Thank you MR5 i appreciate your prompt response.i have some more questions

1. in your own case what type of apartment did you use when applying is it one bedroom,2 or 3 bedroom. did you get the rooms and let it out to others or you are the 
renting in a shared apartment hope you get my question.

2. was the bills in your name if shared.please just want to know the details

will appreciate


----------



## MR5 (Jun 24, 2017)

toksys said:


> Thank you MR5 i appreciate your prompt response.i have some more questions
> 
> 1. in your own case what type of apartment did you use when applying is it one bedroom,2 or 3 bedroom. did you get the rooms and let it out to others or you are the
> renting in a shared apartment hope you get my question.
> ...


Hey,

So in my case I own my house so I had to provide proof that the house was mine etc. No need to send bills because I had all my mortgage details proving that the house was mine.

In your situation I would suggest definitely having bills in your wife's name as this would prove that she resides at that house. Something like council tax bill or electricity and gas bill.
In terms of rooms within the accommodation I think as long as the house is not overcrowded and there is proof to say that the owner has agreed to have you live there you should be fine. A letter from the landlord and a tenancy agreement that clearly states couples are allowed in the room being rented should do the trick.

Hope that helps. Just to say I am not a lawyer or an expert. I've just recently been through this whole thing and i'm always over-prepared so did a lot of research before hand. Should you get worried i would recommend using a lawyer if needed to help you look through the application.

Otherwise I do not mind answering your questions if you find my response helpful.

Take care


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

any news on your application now?



MR5 said:


> Hello
> 
> I wonder if anyone else has experienced such a long waiting time as I have.
> Application, Biometrics and supporting documents all done in early March.
> ...


----------



## MR5 (Jun 24, 2017)

tunderule said:


> any news on your application now?



Hello

Yes it was approved and my husband is home. Thank God!!!

Good luck

x


----------

